# HTML Seiten in einem Applet anzeigen



## harry (15. Apr 2007)

Hi!
Möchte gerne in meinem Applet verschiedene Html Seiten anzeigen.
Wie kann ich das machen bzw. mit welcher swing oder awt Komponente
geht das??

mfg


----------



## Wildcard (15. Apr 2007)

Seiten aus dem Internet oder eigene? Wenn es sich um eigens für diesen Zweck formatierte Seiten handelt kannst du einfach die JEditorPane verwenden, wenn's komplizierter wird (CSS usw) bietet sich beispielsweise die Browser Komponente von JDic an.


----------



## harry (16. Apr 2007)

Ja eigene Seiten.
Ok danke, ich werde das mal versuchen.

mfg


----------

